# Lindy's agility pic from the 2011 HCA National!!



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

I finally recieved my agility Pic from the HCA National 2011!

Ch.Quickstep Lindy Hop is my little mighty mouse when it comes to agility! My trainer says that she works her heart out for me! Thank you Lindy Hop.
You are loved alot. 
Lindy did everything I told everthing I told her to do at the Nationals. But I forgot to put her on the table.

In order to help gain my confidence (Lindy was already confident) I decided to compete the weeken after I got home from the Nationals. So we went to a Nadac Trial!! We competeted in 3 runs! Lindy did it perfect each time and I remembered everthing!! Lindy now has a title in NADC Standard Agility!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea congratulations! :whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! What a cutie! Look at her 'smile'! How old is Lindy Hop? What an appropriate name for an active little girl!


----------



## LunasMom (Sep 11, 2011)

How fantastic! That picture is an inspiration to folks like me with a 12 week old puppy. Maybe someday in the far future...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

How adorable...Congrats!!

How much does she weigh??? She looks so little!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

*lindy*

Her weight is 8lbs. She is 8 -3/4. She is my little mitghty mouse.!!!!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats!!! If I had known that you were competing at the nationals I would have driven over to Bon Clyde to see you and Lindy. I would have loved to show my granddaughter a performence "Hav" that I kinda knew. I feel it helps the child to feel part of the fun. The funny thing is sometimes we train at Bon Clyde so it was hot that day and since I did have a list of names I didn't go!!!! Next year ok??? Sanford is way closer then Durham was. Next year I am hoping to take my girl Misty, for obedience, she likes rally but, I am a clutz. She is a shy dog so we have really been working on her confidence, so we will see...Can I improve my life long clutziness or will she get control of her shyness, time will tell. 
I am sure Lindy loves you just the way you are and understands you can be a tad forgetful when excited.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yay, Lindy! I had already seem the photo, but it's so much fun to see it here. BTW, Lindy is one of Kodi's classmates in agility, along with one of Pam's other Havs, Lela, and a 4th Hav, Zoro. They all do a great job, but Lindy is the star!


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Congrats! I LOVE those pics, and I think her name suits her perfectly ; )


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you so much! 
I'm glad I named her that it does fit her personality!!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations-she's adorable!


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Wow - look at her fly! Congrats!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

When Lindy was a small puppy she would fly off the step! I knew agility was going to be for her, and she loves it!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Lindy is darling, wish I could have come earlier to the national and gotten to see the performance stuff. Perhaps next year. I'd also love to see the facility. I've heard alot about it and have met and talked to the owner of it several times at conformation shows.


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Becky Chittenden said:


> Lindy is darling, wish I could have come earlier to the national and gotten to see the performance stuff. Perhaps next year. I'd also love to see the facility. I've heard alot about it and have met and talked to the owner of it several times at conformation shows.


Thank you Becky! I hope we can meet next year at the Nationals.
Pam


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Wow congratulations, great accomplishment! She is really sweet,looks like a lot of fun to train with!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Lindy is alot of fun to train with! She loves doing agility and is very focused!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

That's great I love agility, have taught beginner agility and it was just SO fun to introduce it new people. I think it is such a blast to actually do a sport with your dog. My new pup is too young but he has LOT"S of potential, he is an amazing log walker in the woods! Enjoy!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you so much! Keep me posted on Boo! Maybe we will see each other at a agility competition someday. We both live in the North east. 
Pam


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

congratulations! She is a beauty!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are great pictures! Lindy is really cute!


----------



## psow9421 (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you ! She is my little Cutie pie!


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

psow9421 said:


> Her weight is 8lbs. She is 8 -3/4. She is my little mitghty mouse.!!!!!


my little girl is light too she only weighs 9lbs but she is very mighty and strong for being that size:israel::drama::first:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

What great photos! Congrats! She looks like she's having a blast.


----------

